# DIY 3 pt. hitch plans



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

PaulWilkie over on the CTOA board was so very kind and generous to give me permission to post some plans he put together on a Do-it-yourself 3 pt. tow hitch for his Jinma tractor. For those of you who have a knack for welding; this should make it very easy for you to make your own 3 pt. tow hitch for a very reasonable price. The Jinma's are a compact tractor with a catagory 1 3 pt. hitch so Paul's hitch plans will work on your compact tractor with a catagory 1 hitch.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Side view plans


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tow hitch plans


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

picture of the hitch


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Carefull Chief you could Have Summit fab. claiming they own the rights to all 3 pt designs...

I notice we no longer have any reference to B.R ....
They ran around before on other sites pumping their goods, and saying they owned the rights. I see no similairities between the two, and there is a huge price difference between them...

I can show an entire forum who speak highly of B.R and they all saved a lot of money...I understand supporting you sponsers but deleting the entire thread? was that really necessary? 

Ducati


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*ducati996*

Those are kind of my sentiments, too. However, I am not privy to whole story behind this issue. It could have been the sponser gave Andy a "cease & desist" type deal, or maybe they threatened to pull their sponsorship. If either are true, I dont blame Andy or whomever having to act accordingly. Still rubs me the wrong way, though, if those scenarios (by the 3rd party) were to be true.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mow,

I didnt think about that, even though that would be ballsy of a sponser, to hold a site hostage like that...

I did post a link in this forum(another post) to another web site 
(normally I wouldnt do that) that sheds some light on what is happening.
I'm also not trying to inflame this issue with Andy at all...I want to stay here  but it really ticked me off that the sponser made someone take a position like that for a "quasi legal" recourse which they wont win....but in the meantime gain market share and taking advantage especially with a new forum site? makes me wonder, and think out loud...

Ducati996


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*ducati996,*

Good point. :clap:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Guys, these plans are intended to be a DIY self help kinda thing for a low cost impliment for your personal use as we are all on a budget. Nobody to my knowledge has said anything about this DIY hitch plan post and would ask that we all work as much as possible to support Andy. I am sure he is doing his utmost to improve the board, and garner sponsorship while at the same time provide a liberal and creative posting environment.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Chief,

I was being a little sarcastic with my first comment, and didnt mean for it to be taking any other way...
as for the legality of the others products, i think its more wishful thinking then anything else...

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Duc, absolutely NO offense taken buddy! eace: Free expression of your opinions and exchange of information is what this place is all about. WE ALL learn more that way! :thumbsup:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Chief,

I'm glad you didnt...I'm not sure how Andy will take it...its kind of questioning the establishment or the law...not sure of the repercussions... 
I think some peeps think I'm too opinionated...However I'm fun at parties....

and some folks thought I was a liberal...hehehe

Ducati


----------

